# Fluffy Butt Friday



## DuckRunner

Every Friday, there is a tradition in all chicken forums...

POST A PICTURE OF A CHICKEN'S BUTT

Rules:
It* has* to be a* fluffy* butt.
No gross pics of a poopy butt please
Only on Friday
This thread is probably gonna get 1 reply but

_meh
_
Also
You don't* have* to do it, but 
NO BUTS
YOU HAVE TO DO IT


----------



## chickenqueen

I will next Friday.I have some really good looking butts out in the yard.LOL


----------



## Steinwand

Hahaha  this is gonna get interesting lol


----------



## seminole wind

Love it!
I'll never understand why anytime I pick up a camera, I get fluffy butt!


----------



## DuckRunner

seminolewind said:


> Love it!
> I'll never understand why anytime I pick up a camera, I get fluffy butt!


Same. Naughty chickens!


----------



## DuckRunner

Steinwand said:


> Hahaha  this is gonna get interesting lol


hehehe


----------



## DuckRunner

chickenqueen said:


> I will next Friday.I have some really good looking butts out in the yard.LOL


Yep looking forward to those fresh butts!
(that was a bit weird)


----------



## chickenqueen

I already have my first butt picked out.I can't wait...


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> I already have my first butt picked out.I can't wait...


Boy you surely get excited about fluffy butts!


----------



## Steinwand

I can't hardly get my chickens to turn around they always want to peck the lense hmm


----------



## Steinwand

TThese are the only ones where the chickens would stand still long enough!


----------



## chickenqueen

For some reason I can't post a pic.I'm working on it....


----------



## Steinwand

Until next Friday...


----------



## seminole wind

still working on it.......


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm still trying,too.My laptop is possessed or schizophrenic and randomly changes the format on me overnight.I'm having problems bringing the pics up to upload.


----------



## seminole wind

I absolutely must get out there with my camera! No excuses!


----------



## DuckRunner

Steinwand said:


> View attachment 29443
> View attachment 29442
> TThese are the only ones where the chickens would stand still long enough!


Whoah, those are some amazing butts! I didn't get an alert when you guys posted so sorry if I'm late


----------



## DuckRunner

chickenqueen said:


> I'm still trying,too.My laptop is possessed or schizophrenic and randomly changes the format on me overnight.I'm having problems bringing the pics up to upload.


Hmm.. strange..

Let's hope you'll make it for next Friday!


----------



## DuckRunner

Better get ready for those fluff butts
Here's helen's Clean butt
Behold the butt!


----------



## Steinwand

lol


----------



## chickenqueen

I forgot.....I'll try to post one late...........


----------



## chickenqueen

Here's my weekly butt:


----------



## DuckRunner

chickenqueen said:


> Here's my weekly butt:
> View attachment 29523


FLUFFY


----------



## seminole wind

That's quite fluffy!


----------



## seminole wind

I'm early!


----------



## Sylie

Do duck butts count?


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, but i'm already the winner!


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> Do duck butts count?


Yessssss! duck butts are dainty! post away, my friend!


----------



## DuckRunner

seminolewind said:


> Yea, but i'm already the winner!


We'll have to see! I like a good duck butt once in a while.


----------



## Sylie

DuckRunner said:


> Yessssss! duck butts are dainty! post away, my friend!


I'm on the road today and don't have time to get any pics of my duckies fluffy butts, I'll try again next week!


----------



## DuckRunner

Don't worry! 


Sylie said:


> I'm on the road today and don't have time to get any pics of my duckies fluffy butts, I'll try again next week!


----------



## seminole wind

I'll bet a goose fluffy butt could compete.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I'll bet a goose fluffy butt could compete.


Oooo! I have competition! We'll see!


----------



## chickenqueen

Fluffy goose butt coming Friday............


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Fluffy goose butt coming Friday............


hehe I can't wait to see it! Just be warned, my fluffy duck butts are awfully cute!


----------



## Sylie

Fluffy Butt Friday!


----------



## Sylie

Maybe soggy butt Friday?


----------



## Steinwand

Awww lol do you get many eggs


----------



## Sylie

Steinwand said:


> Awww lol do you get many eggs


I have 3 ducks, I get 3 eggs almost every single day, some days I only get 2 but most days 3. Sadly, I am very allergic to them and my family doesn't like the taste so most of them go to the dog or in the trash. I've tried selling them, no one wants them, I've tried giving them away, no one wants them, not even the food bank will take them.


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> View attachment 29748
> 
> 
> Fluffy Butt Friday!


You have discovered my weakness

I will die a fluffy death


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> Maybe soggy butt Friday?
> 
> View attachment 29750


BLEAGHHHHHHHH SOGGY BUTT SMELL BAD


----------



## Sylie

DuckRunner said:


> You have discovered my weakness
> 
> I will die a fluffy death


Bahahahaha! There are many cute fluffy butts in the world but none compare to a duck!


----------



## Sylie

DuckRunner said:


> BLEAGHHHHHHHH SOGGY BUTT SMELL BAD


Rofl! I've never smelled one myself but I would think that they would smell good because they just came out of a bath


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I'll bet a goose fluffy butt could compete.


Hey Sem, where is your goose fluffy butt? I wanna see!


----------



## seminole wind

I had geese but rehomed them all to an animal preserve with a pond. I miss the 2 Sebastopols. The others chased me.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I had geese but rehomed them all to an animal preserve with a pond. I miss the 2 Sebastopols. The others chased me.


AAh gotcha, I'm sorry that you had to rehome them. I have a duck that chases me, she's totally harmless but sometimes it gets annoying.


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> AAh gotcha, I'm sorry that you had to rehome them. I have a duck that chases me, she's totally harmless but sometimes it gets annoying.


Detective Duck, making sure Sylie has food at all times


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> Bahahahaha! There are many cute fluffy butts in the world but none compare to a duck!


They has such smol butt (lol)


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> Rofl! I've never smelled one myself but I would think that they would smell good because they just came out of a bath


A bath with their own poo in it (yuuuuuccckkk) wash it in rose soap hen dry it, powder their dainty butts then off they go!


----------



## DuckRunner

Nibbles Nibbleton


----------



## Sylie

DuckRunner said:


> Detective Duck, making sure Sylie has food at all times


bahahahaa! believe me, there is no problem with Sylie having food at all times!


----------



## Sylie

DuckRunner said:


> A bath with their own poo in it (yuuuuuccckkk) wash it in rose soap hen dry it, powder their dainty butts then off they go!


I empty their pool every day (to avoid mosquitoes!) so first duck in each morning has a fresh clean bath, the others....not so lucky haha.


----------



## Sylie

DuckRunner said:


> Nibbles Nibbleton
> View attachment 29762


seriously....how'd you get that bow to stay there? lol! It such an adorable picture, very sweet!


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> I empty their pool every day (to avoid mosquitoes!) so first duck in each morning has a fresh clean bath, the others....not so lucky haha.


Wow lucky you, I really don't know what to do with the duck pool (it's normal swimming pool size!) it has like a million mosquito larvae in it wriggling around and algae everywhere (there's even a toad in there!)


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> seriously....how'd you get that bow to stay there? lol! It such an adorable picture, very sweet!


Nibbles likes to sleep a lot and he isn't a scatty duck if ya know what I mean

Haha glad you like him!


----------



## seminole wind

They have these capped outlet drain things that you put a small hole in the bottom of the pool and put this drain in, I think it self seals the hole when you screw it together, but then you'll have a drain.

What we did is put one end of the hose in the pool and ran it to this row of bushes and let gravity drain it. The bushes loved it.


----------



## Sylie

DuckRunner said:


> Wow lucky you, I really don't know what to do with the duck pool (it's normal swimming pool size!) it has like a million mosquito larvae in it wriggling around and algae everywhere (there's even a toad in there!)


Hmm, being the ducks swim in there there isn't a whole lot you can do, you could try planting citronella plants around the perimeter and just using chicken wire to fence around them so the ducks don't try to eat them.


----------



## Sylie

DuckRunner said:


> Nibbles likes to sleep a lot and he isn't a scatty duck if ya know what I mean
> 
> Haha glad you like him!


Lucky! My khaki's came to me as abused 1 week olds and they have never gotten over it, they are impossible to do anything with. They herd but mostly out of fear. I have all 3 trained now to do certain things but as for touching them or holding them, nope! I yell out "come ducks!" when they get separated from each other and they all come running and reform their group. Then I tell them "Home ducks!" and they all single file into their pen. At night I tell them "bed ducks" and they go into their house and go to sleep. But that's the best I can do.


----------



## chickenqueen

One fluffy goose butt.............


----------



## Steinwand

Aww adorable


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> One fluffy goose butt.............
> View attachment 29792


Woooot! Goose butt!


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> Lucky! My khaki's came to me as abused 1 week olds and they have never gotten over it, they are impossible to do anything with. They herd but mostly out of fear. I have all 3 trained now to do certain things but as for touching them or holding them, nope! I yell out "come ducks!" when they get separated from each other and they all come running and reform their group. Then I tell them "Home ducks!" and they all single file into their pen. At night I tell them "bed ducks" and they go into their house and go to sleep. But that's the best I can do.


Aw poor ducklings! I will hunt down whoever abused them...

Don't worry, they probably will be more friendly if you gently stroke them and feed them treats, but they definitely will never get over the abusing.


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> Woooot! Goose butt!


ALERT ALERT GOOSE BUTT APPROACHING


----------



## DuckRunner

chickenqueen said:


> One fluffy goose butt.............
> View attachment 29792


We need more fluffy butts! NOW!!! (Has tantrum because there is only one butt)


----------



## Sylie

DuckRunner said:


> Aw poor ducklings! I will hunt down whoever abused them...
> 
> Don't worry, they probably will be more friendly if you gently stroke them and feed them treats, but they definitely will never get over the abusing.


I've been working with them for 2 yrs now, nothing changes. I think it was just too much, they are just too afraid. As much time as I spend with them, if they were going to get more friendly, they would by now. It's okay, I love them despite it. I will always continue working with them, maybe some day they will decide that I'm not going to treat them the way the guy at the store did.

Nothing will change how much I love my duckies (my whole flock for that matter, chickens or ducks)


----------



## chickenqueen

I have a red hen I found and I really believe she was a child's Easter chick someone dumped off.She squeaks instead of clucking but she's a friendly girl and now lays her eggs in my dirty laundry basket.I just wonder why she squeaks,she makes no usual chicken noises.


----------



## DuckRunner

chickenqueen said:


> I have a red hen I found and I really believe she was a child's Easter chick someone dumped off.She squeaks instead of clucking but she's a friendly girl and now lays her eggs in my dirty laundry basket.I just wonder why she squeaks,she makes no usual chicken noises.


Maybe something happened to her throat area so she can't click properly? Some chickens just squeak (such as pancake)


----------

